# what do you do with the... skins and insides, ext?



## xotatiannaxo (Feb 25, 2011)

Just wondering what everyone does with the rabbit skins, furs, and their inside stuff... can you sell that stff as well?


----------



## DevonW (Feb 25, 2011)

You can sell it I just toss it into the woods behind our place.


----------



## PattySh (Feb 25, 2011)

We compost it in a small area set up just for that. Dig a shallow  hole. Layer shavings/rabbit(or other) manure on the bottom for several inches put the "rabbit parts" on top on that, layer with more shavings/manure. The compost material will heat up and soon you will have just bones. Composting is better than burying less chance of animals digging up parts and no smell if done right. You can bury the composted area and do another in time, surprisingly the area will shrink so it takes less area to get rid of debris. For those reading with large animals you can compost any animal or animal parts with with the same method only upscaled. They are "digested" pretty fast leaving just bones. This method is preferred for disposal in most areas.


----------



## hoodat (Feb 25, 2011)

The hides can be tanned and marketed to crafts people on several online sites. I have a soldier fly setup to get rid of guts. the exudate that drips out the bottom is great liquid garden fertilizer and the larvae clean their own gut and crawl out to harvest themselves as chicken feed. A good setup will consume a rabbits guts in about two days.
Youtube has a clip showing how to make a setup from a 5 gallon bucket and cheap parts available at any building supply house. Just type soldier fly into the search box.


----------



## norcal (Feb 25, 2011)

PattySh said:
			
		

> We compost it in a small area set up just for that. Dig a shallow  hole. Layer shavings/rabbit(or other) manure on the bottom for several inches put the "rabbit parts" on top on that, layer with more shavings/manure. The compost material will heat up and soon you will have just bones.


hhhmmmm, thanks for that idea.   I've just thrown them in the backwoods, but last time I buried.   Will try this method....


----------

